# Cacti returns blank page

## MaartenZzZ

Dear community,

Got some problems with my Cacti. Reinstalled it because of some problems (SNMP could not be reached, strange problem anyway). I thought I would solve the SNMP problem by remerging Cacti. Wrong thinking. Even my Cacti can't be reinstalled now!

When I remerge, and access the default Cacti (installation) page, I get "Cannot connect blabla" because of the wrong database configuration details. When I correct my config.php, the page becomes blank after a refresh.

Can somebody tell me what is going on here? Thinking about it the whole weekend   :Very Happy: 

Thank you guys for reading, and answering!

FYI: The SNMP thread. Replied on this because I have the same problem.

Maarten

----------

## MaartenZzZ

Got it fixed!

Imported the cacti.sql myself to MySQL, refreshed the installation page and done!   :Very Happy: 

But... I'm still having this SNMP issues. Anyone?   :Sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

